# 271299- Judicial and other legal professionals



## Kamal Jatolia (Jun 18, 2015)

Has anyone got PR under 271299- Judicial and other legal professionals? 

Is registration of licencing required before applying for PR under the said code?


----------



## nyk.smit91 (Oct 4, 2016)

Kamal Jatolia said:


> Has anyone got PR under 271299- Judicial and other legal professionals?
> 
> Is registration of licencing required before applying for PR under the said code?


Which assessment body assesses 271299?

Sent from my LS-5016 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kamal Jatolia (Jun 18, 2015)

nyk.smit91 said:


> which assessment body assesses 271299?
> 
> Sent from my ls-5016 using tapatalk


vetassess


----------



## nyk.smit91 (Oct 4, 2016)

Kamal Jatolia said:


> vetassess


What do they require? I have completed bachelors of laws in 2016

Sent from my LS-5016 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kamal Jatolia (Jun 18, 2015)

nyk.smit91 said:


> What do they require? I have completed bachelors of laws in 2016
> 
> Sent from my LS-5016 using Tapatalk



That is exactly what i am asking


----------



## m9818999686 (Jun 12, 2017)

I need assistance on 271299. Whether Full Skill Assessment in required and is it Applicable for VIC.


----------



## wlothar (Mar 25, 2014)

m9818999686 said:


> I need assistance on 271299. Whether Full Skill Assessment in required and is it Applicable for VIC.


Have you found the assistance you needed?


----------



## Tara2007 (Apr 24, 2015)

271299 code is confirmed by Vetassess. They require min 1 year of work experience to confirm this profession, so you must have at least 1 year of relevant work experiece after your graduation. 
Right now there are no good chances to use this code and apply for 190 visa due to some problems with State sponsorship, This year this code is only on Northern Territories state sponsorship list but NT confirm sponsorship very-very slowly or refuse at all. 
Two other states which confirm this code are Tas and SA, BUT: ONLY ON STREAM 2 LIST, which means that you must have a job invitation from the employee in this state or be a highly ranked candidate - for Tas 85 points, for SA - 80 points. Or have relatieves in these states, or be a state uni graduate.
This code is not on 189 visa list. 
Anyway, if you decide to use this code at 1st check the job description requirements according to the Au job classification list (abs.gov.au something web-site), but for me the easiest way to check all changes in state sponsorship, links, profession requirement is:
www.anzscosearch.com
Register and this perfect web-site will help you with all links you will need on your way to Aus visa. Wish you a flat road.

P.S. I'm on same code, 271299  Still on my way.


----------



## wlothar (Mar 25, 2014)

Tara2007 said:


> 271299 code is confirmed by Vetassess. They require min 1 year of work experience to confirm this profession, so you must have at least 1 year of relevant work experiece after your graduation.
> Right now there are no good chances to use this code and apply for 190 visa due to some problems with State sponsorship, This year this code is only on Northern Territories state sponsorship list but NT confirm sponsorship very-very slowly or refuse at all.
> Two other states which confirm this code are Tas and SA, BUT: ONLY ON STREAM 2 LIST, which means that you must have a job invitation from the employee in this state or be a highly ranked candidate - for Tas 85 points, for SA - 80 points. Or have relatieves in these states, or be a state uni graduate.
> This code is not on 189 visa list.
> ...



Thank you for sharing your experience!

I always worked as an independent contractor lawyer. I have a certificate from federal and state courts of justice demonstrating me as an attorney-at-law in different cases. Do you think it would be enough? If they need payslips, I don't have that.


----------



## Tara2007 (Apr 24, 2015)

wlothar;131292a74 said:


> Tara2007 said:
> 
> 
> > 271299 code is confirmed by Vetassess. They require min 1 year of work experience to confirm this profession, so you must have at least 1 year of relevant work experiece after your graduation.
> ...







Hi, follow the vetassess requirements, as I remember the confirmation of your work experience could be pension fund slips, tax authority, pay slips, detailed that during some period your got your salary, paid taxes, this is in addition to your work or clients references, it is a must, if you can't prove it officially, it is a problem, read all vetassess instructions about it, I didn't have pay slips from year 2005, but I had confirmation from pension fund that my company was paying taxes for me and it was enough


----------



## Tara2007 (Apr 24, 2015)

And this code is not under licence, of course


----------



## Harbinder (Apr 26, 2018)

*Question on 271299*

Hi Tara,

I'm keen to put in my application under 271299 as well, just wondering what was the outcome of your application? Did you require further registration or licensing? 
Any help is much appreciated. Thanks


----------



## DreamerR (May 15, 2018)

*271299*



Tara2007 said:


> Hi, follow the vetassess requirements, as I remember the confirmation of your work experience could be pension fund slips, tax authority, pay slips, detailed that during some period your got your salary, paid taxes, this is in addition to your work or clients references, it is a must, if you can't prove it officially, it is a problem, read all vetassess instructions about it, I didn't have pay slips from year 2005, but I had confirmation from pension fund that my company was paying taxes for me and it was enough


Hi Tara2007, 

I have applied to vetassess under occupation code 271299 on the 15th of December 2018 via an agent. However I am still to receive the assessment result. I was told by my agent that confidential occupations such as lawyers, internal auditors etc. are under a strict verifying process hence the delay. With the new financial year the job code has been taken off from the NT list but is under STSOL. I am confused as to what are my chances for a 489 and 190 visa under the current circumstances. As a successful applicant under this job code please let us know how smooth was the process? including the assessment and then the nomination by NT. Your feedback would be of immense value to all the applicants under this category.


----------

